# Surf fishing off ponte vedra beach



## basshunter95 (Jul 15, 2008)

A guy told me to take the shell off and cut the head off and i tried that for a little while and had no luck. The tied was coming in and i figured that would be good and bad. i thought it would be good cuz the fish would be coming up to feed cuz the current would push the baitfish in, but then bad because it moves your bait around too much and brings it right back in to you. any advice on when is the best time to fish, (high tide or low tide) and what to use. i know of people taking out the cast net and catching some mullets and slicing those up but. just anything u know in general would be great because i am a freshwater fisherman and i have a condo here. just some help. thx


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 17, 2008)

When I was a kid,I'd go with my uncle to surf fish there. This was before condo's and you could fish anywhere you wanted to up and down A-1-A .My uncle would set up with some big surf rods for reds,kick back in his chair and break out his bottle of Seagram's 7 and wait for a bite while I tore up the whiting near the beach with pieces of fresh dead shrimp. I usually caught the most fish by far,and usually drove home.Good ol' days,long gone!
Try one of your bass rods with a slip sinker rig about a half ounce with about a 1/0 size hook,and bait it with a piece of shrimp.It's OK if your bait moves around - it looks more natural that way.Wade out about knee deep and just lob your bait out - no need for a long cast,the fish are in close.Just hold your rod up high to keep the waves from hitting your line so bad and reel slowly to keep your line tight.Those whiting don't play around,and they bite hard and fight hard.They're real good eatin',too.
Be SURE to rinse your rod and reel off good with fresh water as soon as you get through fishing,or it will be ruined.
Good luck - take pictures and let's see 'em when you get back!


----------



## Hawghead (Jul 17, 2008)

fished there every year in may..we take an early beach trip.usually catch a few hammerheads, catfish etc..on shrimp.  fish around sawgrass beach club.


----------

